# One last herping adventure.



## Elleken (Sep 7, 2009)

Figure I'd go out herping one last time before I move to Utah. Anyone interested in doing some herping around central new york or the binghamton area? Anywhere within 2 hours of Cortland would do. Wanna make this a good one before I leave this area for good.


----------



## atrox (Sep 8, 2009)

You may want to try www.fieldherpforum.com, I'm a member of the Midwest Chapter, but you will find a good group of guys up there by you as well.


----------

